# Clark



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I have been looking for a hardball gun for my distinguished pistol matches. I had bought a frame and got to ordering the parts, and it was going to be over $1200. Well, I subscribe to this e-mail list for bullseye. I checked it one day last week and someone had a Clark Hardball for sale, $725 + shipping. I managed to be the first to respond. I now am the proud owner of a Clark (Sr.) hardball pistol. It was built in 1963. On a Commercial frame, with a pre series 70 slide. I have never had a gun this tight and still shoot reliably.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

From what little I know about bulleyes shooting that's a decent price for the Clark built gun isn't it??

Best Baldy..


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I've got a Clark barrel in my carry gun, I'd sure like to have one of their guns. How about a few pics?


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Baldy said:


> From what little I know about bulleyes shooting that's a decent price for the Clark built gun isn't it??
> 
> Best Baldy..


Yea it is. It wou;d cost me $1500 for a new hardball from Clark. And, it would be built by Junior not Senior.:smt023


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

2400 said:


> I've got a Clark barrel in my carry gun, I'd sure like to have one of their guns. How about a few pics?


Ask and you shall receive!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Beautiful gun. :smt023 
I'll trade you my Clark barrel for your Clark gun. :smt033


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

2400 said:


> Beautiful gun. :smt023
> I'll trade you my Clark barrel for your Clark gun. :smt033


Sure, if you give 1500 to boot! :anim_lol: :smt023


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> Sure, if you give 1500 to boot! :anim_lol: :smt023


You want 1500 boots? :buttkick:

:anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

2400 said:


> You want 1500 boots? :buttkick:
> 
> :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


You know what I meant. $1500 to boot.:smt023 :mrgreen: :anim_lol:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

:smt033


----------

